# Pervert caught after having sex with horses!



## Lollii (4 January 2011)

Have you seen this on H&H? 

Police caught a man who had been sneaking into stables in Devon and molesting horses for 10 months after setting up CCTV cameras in a stable.

Derek Woods, aged 26, of Alphington, pleaded guilty to bestiality and two counts of animal cruelty, after DNA showed he had been abusing horses between December 2009 and August last year.

Woods appeared at Central Devon Magistrates Court on 30 December.

The court heard how police set up surveillance equipment after the owner of a yard in Clyst St George complained about repeated attacks on horses.

Wood was caught at the stables on 9 August.

The magistrates said their maximum sentencing powers, of six months' imprisonment, were not sufficient to deal with the seriousness of the case.

Woods will be sentenced at Exeter Crown Court on 28 January.


----------



## Ranyhyn (4 January 2011)

How would you know if your horse had been molested/attacked?  So weird. Awful.


----------



## DragonSlayer (4 January 2011)

Good grief.....

Takes all sorts.....


----------



## Chestnutmare (4 January 2011)

Oh My GOD!!! that is just sickening and he should get locked up forever dirty .......better stop there...viel


----------



## jhoward (4 January 2011)

just up the road from me and close to where my old neddy is kept. 

its very common in america..


----------



## PoppyAnderson (4 January 2011)

The mind boggles. More info here http://www.thisisexeter.co.uk/news/...ice-sting/article-3054696-detail/article.html


----------



## Lollii (4 January 2011)

PoppyAnderson said:



			The mind boggles. More info here http://www.thisisexeter.co.uk/news/...ice-sting/article-3054696-detail/article.html

Click to expand...

So sick


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (4 January 2011)

There are some sick people in this world.


----------



## cumbriamax (4 January 2011)

sorry just opened another thread on this- didn't see this one.

he is a sicko. should be put away for life.


----------



## Fairynuff (4 January 2011)

cumbriamax said:



			sorry just opened another thread on this- didn't see this one.

he is a sicko. should be put away for life.
		
Click to expand...

 he shouldn't be 'put away for life', he needs help. So easy to spout off without thinking things through. This isn't an isolated case and a prison sentence isn't going to help anyone.
Lets all take a deep breath before we virtually hang this ill person!


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (4 January 2011)

I'd get him castrated.


----------



## brucea (4 January 2011)

....by a Parelli trained barefoot trimmer of course ...


----------



## risky business (4 January 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			he shouldn't be 'put away for life', he needs help. So easy to spout off without thinking things through. This isn't an isolated case and a prison sentence isn't going to help anyone.
Lets all take a deep breath before we virtually hang this ill person!
		
Click to expand...

i dont agree with this..

yes he needs help but somone like this shouldnt just be left to walk the street able to do this to poor horses.

he should be put in prison and while he's in there he can get the help and think about how sick this is..


----------



## JoJo_ (4 January 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			he shouldn't be 'put away for life', he needs help. So easy to spout off without thinking things through. This isn't an isolated case and a prison sentence isn't going to help anyone.
Lets all take a deep breath before we virtually hang this ill person!
		
Click to expand...

It is also not right to assume he has some mental problem and needs help imo. This guy might be completely sane but simply enjoys beastiality. You dont have to be mentally ill to do things that the majority of people thinks is 'wrong'. 

I adore animals so much that I definitely would put this on a par with raping another human. Not like a horse can give it's consent. So yes I think a prison sentence is justifiable and I dont think 6months is long enough.


----------



## Fairynuff (4 January 2011)

risky business said:



			i dont agree with this..

yes he needs help but somone like this shouldnt just be left to walk the street able to do this to poor horses.

he should be put in prison and while he's in there he can get the help and think about how sick this is..
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me why he should be 'put in prison?'
 perversion..http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perversion


----------



## risky business (4 January 2011)

because what he did was wrong..

i have no doubt he will get the help he needs but i dont think he should be allowed to walk around free untill this is done as this thread states he's been abusing animals he could easily do it again if left to his own devices..


----------



## CanadianGirl (4 January 2011)

jhoward said:



			its very common in america.. 

Click to expand...

I disagree that it's "very common" in America.  I don't read about this happening any more often in the US (or Canada for that matter) than anywhere else in the world.  

That would be like me saying it happens all the time in New Zealand, but with sheep.


----------



## brucea (4 January 2011)

Because under no stretch of the imagination is having sex with a horse within the constraints of socially acceptable behaviour - it's a non consenting animal. 

Perhaps a nice strapping stallion should do the same to him...right.....taste of his own medicine ...march him off to the nearest stud farm


----------



## Fairynuff (4 January 2011)

JoJo_ said:



			It is also not right to assume he has some mental problem and needs help imo. This guy might be completely sane but simply enjoys beastiality. You dont have to be mentally ill to do things that the majority of people thinks is 'wrong'. 

I adore animals so much that I definitely would put this on a par with raping another human. Not like a horse can give it's consent. So yes I think a prison sentence is justifiable and I dont think 6months is long enough.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, Im not much good at the 'quote' thingy, but....
Are you saying that this guy is 'normal?'. Is a paedo 'normal?' What is 'normal?' Normal is what society has decided but within society there are the odd bods who don't conform to 'our' idea of normal. So, what do we do? Do we sentence all of them to hard labour and ridicule, or do we try to convince them that what they are doing is socially unacceptable? 
Would you have been so outraged had it been a sheep?


----------



## CanadianGirl (4 January 2011)

brucea said:



			Perhaps a nice strapping stallion should do the same to him...right.....taste of his own medicine ...march him off to the nearest stud farm 

Click to expand...

There was quite a high profile "animal lover" a few years back in the States who DIED of a ruptured bowel from doing just that!

(I know, I know it seems like I'm contradicting myself...)


----------



## Cedars (4 January 2011)

I know its sick, but were any of the horses actually harmed or distressed?


----------



## risky business (4 January 2011)

I't says in the article the horse was harmed but didnt say how it was harmed.


I'm sorry but theres alot of things that people dont class as normal but if anyone even thinks this could be even slightly normal is just strange to me..

Yes i would be bothered if was a sheep i'd be bothered if i'd heard he had done this to a bird.


----------



## Cedars (4 January 2011)

Dont get me wrong its by no means normal, but saying this bloke should be castrated or ********* by a stallion is a bit harsh....


----------



## brucea (4 January 2011)

I think Flamehead that was tongue in cheek and not serious.


----------



## tangoharvey (4 January 2011)

the good thing is, he was caught, and the magistrates saw that it was outside of the sentencing powers, so a more severe punishment will be dealt out at the crown court, his sentence needs to be a mix of punishment AND rehabilitation, wether thats possible is another matter!


----------



## Luci07 (4 January 2011)

He has also been publicly named and shamed. Nice for his family. I agree that his sentence should be a mix of punishment and rehabilitation but again that might be me just being a little too simplistic. With no basis or experience, an educated guess would suggest that it would take a long time to undo the mind set that means this man a: thinks it is acceptable b: takes enjoyment. He obviously knew it was deemed to be wrong as he was sneaking around to do it. Again, with no knowledge to base this on I would expect that this mans stock in prison might be rather low as well..


----------



## Maisie2 (4 January 2011)

Strangely enough Jerry Springer was interviewed this morning on TV and apparently one of his shows was titled 'I married a horse'.  To say my mind boggles is an understatment


----------



## brucea (4 January 2011)

'I married a horse'
		
Click to expand...

A lot of equestrian husbands feel the same way...


----------



## Maisie2 (4 January 2011)

brucea said:



			A lot of equestrian husbands feel the same way... 

Click to expand...

That made me spit out my vino


----------



## lagartijamick (4 January 2011)

flamehead said:



			I know its sick, but were any of the horses actually harmed or distressed?
		
Click to expand...

I read on another news site that one was injured.
Bizarre story.


----------



## Jesstickle (4 January 2011)

I don't want him castrated or locked up for life. He'd just be using up a prison space which would be much more useful for someone genuinely dangerous. I know someone is going to tell me that murderers often start with animals etc but as of now he doesn't appear to be an immediate threat to people so a short sentence and some re education sounds like a good start.

I know they were non consenting horses but, and please don't get offended, don't you think if they were that bothered they'd have just kicked him? He would have had to have been stood in a fairly compromising position after all.


----------



## Songbird (4 January 2011)

sick & twisted.... 

     & yes i too would have been equally as offended if it were a sheep! eek to anyone that thinks this is only slightly tainted


----------



## Fii (4 January 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			Would you have been so outraged had it been a sheep?
		
Click to expand...


       YES!!!!!!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (4 January 2011)

Makes me laugh this forum.  Stick up for animals and you are deemed a 'fluffy', defend twisted human beings and you are on a par with Mother Theresa.


----------



## pip6 (4 January 2011)

This isn't as uncommon as you may think. I know of 2 incidents, one at a livery yard (got chucked off), then there was a guy at a local riding stables (lost his job). Horrible, would be very angry & after blood if it was done to my girls.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 January 2011)

OMG Clyst St George isn't a huge way away from me; I've a cousin who lives near there, this is totally gross.

Feel sorry for the family tho' - not nice to discover your nearest and dearest is a pervey and has been for a while. 

If he can do this to horses, or any animal in fact, then there's a good chance that he might be so inclined to try his luck with another human being, which isn't a pleasant thought if, like me, you're frequently in the yard after dark/late at night sometimes. Obviously "fake" security cameras didn't deter him, obviously there was a voyeuristic aspect to all of this as well.

Yuck, yuck, yuck, vomit, is all I can say .....


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (4 January 2011)

A trip to Potters, me thinks.


----------



## 1stclassalan (4 January 2011)

I note that all the posters above have taken the report at face value - indeed, I have heard of many others - but I still have my doubts - may be these guys get stimulated being near a horse but unless they are ( perish the thought ) endowed like a horse - how on earth do they "get it together" ? Might be just about possible with a small pony but my mare's bits were hidden by a considerable hindquarter - the mind boggles.

When I grew up "consenting adults" would be put in prison if they were caught as they too were regarded as sick in the head - nowadays we have "gay couples" getting married so whereas there's still a few of us old'uns who think they're all goin' t'burn in hell - don't go knocking marrying your horse because history lasts a long time!


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (4 January 2011)

It is well known that a very high % of sex offenders will not only continue even once they have been caught but actually increase the leavel to which they offend in order to get the same kick/satisfaction as they once had. 

There is a very good book by a criminal psychologist called the Jigsaw Man who explained the history of quite a few high profile sex offenders. Most of them started out taking womens undies off washing lines then progressed to flashing then on to worse.

Some sex offenders in america have actually opted for chemical castration because they are unable to get there sexual urges under control.

The man has done wrong, fact, and as such has been given the max sentance available.

Would you be so understanding if this had happened to your horse? I wouldn't be.


----------



## turkana (4 January 2011)

JoJo_ said:



			It is also not right to assume he has some mental problem and needs help imo. This guy might be completely sane but simply enjoys beastiality. You dont have to be mentally ill to do things that the majority of people thinks is 'wrong'. 

I adore animals so much that I definitely would put this on a par with raping another human. Not like a horse can give it's consent. So yes I think a prison sentence is justifiable and I dont think 6months is long enough.
		
Click to expand...

This is nothing like as bad as raping a person, many rape victims suffer terrible anguish, I dont expect these horses will suffer long term mental health issues as a result of this.

If he was having sex with them I dont suppose he did any internal damage, unless hes got a very big willy.

I agree that he is a weird & a creep but as sexual offences go this is one of the more minor ones.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (4 January 2011)

HighClassWhatevertherestis, from your post you sound like a person who has been about a fair time, without going into too much detail, if there's a hole. the knob will find it. Some blokes just aren't that fussy.


----------



## dingle12 (4 January 2011)

I know of someone whos pony was attacked and he was caught sent to prison ( not long enough ) he also attacked the owner that caught him he then came out and caused alot of trouble and threats he is one strange man.


----------



## 1stclassalan (4 January 2011)

Bloomin Christmas Again said:



			HighClassWhatevertherestis, from your post you sound like a person who has been about a fair time, without going into too much detail, if there's a hole. the knob will find it. Some blokes just aren't that fussy.
		
Click to expand...


Er.....hmmm ( the embarassed face smiley won't work so that will have to do ) it's not that I don't believe there aren't such people about BCB but it just the practicallities of doing what they have supposed to have done - did this chap bring a couple of milk crates with him or a pair of steps?


----------



## JoJo_ (4 January 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			Sorry, Im not much good at the 'quote' thingy, but....
Are you saying that this guy is 'normal?'. Is a paedo 'normal?' What is 'normal?' Normal is what society has decided but within society there are the odd bods who don't conform to 'our' idea of normal. So, what do we do? Do we sentence all of them to hard labour and ridicule, or do we try to convince them that what they are doing is socially unacceptable? 
Would you have been so outraged had it been a sheep?
		
Click to expand...

No i'm not saying he's normal. I'm saying he could very well be sane. He could know what he is doing is socially unacceptable and why it is etc. But he still chooses to do it. Now imo that means he should go to jail for choosing to break the law.


----------



## Lurky McLurker (4 January 2011)

1stclassalan said:



			Er.....hmmm ( the embarassed face smiley won't work so that will have to do ) it's not that I don't believe there aren't such people about BCB but it just the practicallities of doing what they have supposed to have done - did this chap bring a couple of milk crates with him or a pair of steps?
		
Click to expand...

Says in the article that he dragged a bin into the stable, presumably to stand on... What I really don't get is how he got away without a good kicking!  Surely if he was injuring the horse, whilst standing directly behind it, he should have been in trouble?


----------



## Oberon (4 January 2011)

1stclassalan said:



			Er.....hmmm ( the embarassed face smiley won't work so that will have to do ) it's not that I don't believe there aren't such people about BCB but it just the practicallities of doing what they have supposed to have done - did this chap bring a couple of milk crates with him or a pair of steps?
		
Click to expand...

I am also struggling with the logistics involved......

There is a man who has a history of this around our area.

I am not suggesting mob rule is acceptable - but a bunch of husbands went and made sure he knew never to visit the local yards again.....


----------



## JoJo_ (4 January 2011)

turkana said:



			This is nothing like as bad as raping a person, many rape victims suffer terrible anguish, I dont expect these horses will suffer long term mental health issues as a result of this.

If he was having sex with them I dont suppose he did any internal damage, unless hes got a very big willy.

I agree that he is a weird & a creep but as sexual offences go this is one of the more minor ones.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose you would say beating the hell out of a child is worse than beating the hell out of a dog too? I know the law doesnt treat abuse of animals as bad as abuse of humans but I put it on the same level. 

Yes the horse may not have much internal damage but why should that mean the rape isnt so bad? If he was abusing a labrador where he would probably cause damage and more anguish - would that make the rape worse?


----------



## FikoR (4 January 2011)

I want to be sick ... He should be locked away or abused himself. disgusting.


----------



## FikoR (4 January 2011)

JoJo_ said:



			I suppose you would say beating the hell out of a child is worse than beating the hell out of a dog too? I know the law doesnt treat abuse of animals as bad as abuse of humans but I put it on the same level. 

QUOTE]

Completly Agree.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (4 January 2011)

1stclassalan said:



			Er.....hmmm ( the embarassed face smiley won't work so that will have to do ) it's not that I don't believe there aren't such people about BCB but it just the practicallities of doing what they have supposed to have done - did this chap bring a couple of milk crates with him or a pair of steps?
		
Click to expand...

Please don't wonder about the practicalities, unless you wish to fall into a deep pit of despair & hopelessness, though I suspect tiptoes. Weirdos have been about since time began, but due to lack of funds and prisons overflowing, leniency is the new black. Oh well, give him a few more years and he'll start molesting/raping/ripping/torturing some other poor unfortunate.


----------



## Serenity087 (4 January 2011)

It's not where he put his willy... it's what you can do with your arm... think along the lines of what vets do to cows...

What I DO have to ask is... if it's rape to molest an animal who can't consent, is it also rape to take them to stud?  I don't recall Dorey ever agreeing to it!  

And do bear in mind, normal people view us as weirdos for cleaning a horses genitals.  We're somewhere in between those who get off on molesting animals and those who would never touch an animal!


----------



## chessy (4 January 2011)

I have to admit this comment on that news site made me laugh:

"In his defence, perhaps he mistook the horse for Sarah Jessica Parker whom is it generally agreed looks very much like a pony."


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (4 January 2011)

Yuletide_Gal said:



			It's not where he put his willy... it's what you can do with your arm... think along the lines of what vets do to cows...

What I DO have to ask is... if it's rape to molest an animal who can't consent, is it also rape to take them to stud?  I don't recall Dorey ever agreeing to it!  

And do bear in mind, normal people view us as weirdos for cleaning a horses genitals.  We're somewhere in between those who get off on molesting animals and those who would never touch an animal!
		
Click to expand...

Animals mate with animals, consenting humans with fellow consenting humans.  Cross that line and ye shall burn in hell.  So sayeth the Lord. And I wear Marigolds, so couldn't possibly be considered a weirdo.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (4 January 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			he shouldn't be 'put away for life', he needs help. So easy to spout off without thinking things through. This isn't an isolated case and a prison sentence isn't going to help anyone.
Lets all take a deep breath before we virtually hang this ill person!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, this is a very ill person. He needs help. However I  do not understand how it went on for 10 months, very distressing for the horse/s in question. And of course their owners.
FDC


----------



## Jesstickle (4 January 2011)

Chessy Chestnuts said:



			I have to admit this comment on that news site made me laugh:

"In his defence, perhaps he mistook the horse for Sarah Jessica Parker whom is it generally agreed looks very much like a pony."
		
Click to expand...

O no. My OH has been spouting off again. He always says that! Naughty boy


----------



## Cazza525 (4 January 2011)

I've read through all posts and really had a giggle at some ppl.

Honestly!!!

HOW WOULD YOU FEEL IF IT WAS YOUR HORSE HE HAD S** WITH!!!!

I'd personally want him locked up for a seriously long time......or i'd hunt him down myself!


----------



## kerilli (4 January 2011)

a senior policeman told me years ago that this is much commoner than we think. he'd headed a major surveillance campaign after a girl tending her pony was molested, and apparently the hidden coppers saw a surprising number of men regularly interfering with horses.   
tbh, i'm not sanctioning it at all, God forbid, BUT for the horse how is it that different to a rectal examination which a vet does, where they put their whole arm in? that CANNOT be comfortable either. I doubt a mare can feel a man's *****! the thing is, we train our horses to put up with whatever we choose to do to them, we expect them to accept a vet sticking heaven-knows-what inside them, a horse isn't to know that a man isn't supposed to do that.
he's sick and needs help but maybe i'm alone in thinking "thank heavens he did it to a horse - which probably couldn't feel it, and has no emotional trauma, no shame, etc - and not to a child..."
I am NOT defending him though, the sicko needs help.


----------



## Cedars (4 January 2011)

Kerilli, I agree 100% with you. xxx


----------



## Cazza525 (4 January 2011)

Guy's a nut job, end of! Needs locking up.

Jeffrey Dahmer (serial killer in USA) Frequently assaulted animals.

Freud would have a field day......


----------



## littleme (5 January 2011)

JoJo_ said:



			I adore animals so much that I definitely would put this on a par with raping another human. Not like a horse can give it's consent. So yes I think a prison sentence is justifiable and I dont think 6months is long enough.
		
Click to expand...

Im not condoning it in any sense BUT they don't consent to us forcing them in breeding (or AI in terms of 'forcing' them to become pregnant), nor do we ask their consent when having the vet stick his arm in, to be fair we  don't ask consent for anything we do to them, and we often do literally force things upon them. Its sick but I'm sure the act itself won't have done the horse that much harm, however the bloke clearly nearly needs to be locked up as its not right!!!


----------



## Archangel (5 January 2011)

I confirm what Kerilli says, I moved to an area many years ago just as attacks on horses started and spoke to the local police.  I was horrified at the number of people the police were aware of relating to bestiality.  Shocking.


----------



## Samantha008 (5 January 2011)

brucea said:



			Because under no stretch of the imagination is having sex with a horse within the constraints of socially acceptable behaviour - it's a non consenting animal. 

Perhaps a nice strapping stallion should do the same to him...right.....taste of his own medicine ...march him off to the nearest stud farm 

Click to expand...

brilliant idea. see if hed do it again then.....


----------



## TED2010 (5 January 2011)

Totally sick and wrong.  I think the best 'help' this sicko could be given would to be castrated, I don't think it is harsh at all.  How long before this weirdo moves onto other peoples horses, other animals, children or lone women.  Whoever happens to be vulnersable for him to get his thrill.  Lets do the world a favour, do we really need people like this around?


----------



## Yorkshire dumpling (5 January 2011)

PoppyAnderson said:



			The mind boggles. More info here http://www.thisisexeter.co.uk/news/...ice-sting/article-3054696-detail/article.html

Click to expand...

 omg!!!! how sick can you get! and what made me the madest was this quote at the end... 

"Jeremy Tricks, in mitigation, said Woods had lost his job and previous home and had a difficult relationship with his family after being arrested for this incredibly unusual crime.

Mr Tricks added: The shame and embarrassment he feels is punishment enough in this case.

THE SHAME AND EMBARRASSMENT HE FEELS IS PUNISHMENT ENOUGH !!!!!!!  
no where near enough in my opinion, those poor poor horses  he should have his balls ripped off or better yet line him up behind some horses that like to buck and get them to kick him in the nuts till they fall off themselves! 
i hope he doesnt come out of prison sick sick ***** **** ****


----------



## Groom42 (5 January 2011)

Without doubt it is against all perceptions of "normality", and most "normal" people would agree that this individual needs some sort of help. However disgusting we find it.... and it IS .... The horses will not be mentally traumatised by relating it to a "rape" or other sexual act. It turns our stomachs because we can reason - horses don't. Please don't misunderstand me, I in no way condone what has been done, and if it were any of my animals, I would be horrified.  However, there are far worse crimes that offfenders DON'T get custodial sentences for, which IMO they SHOULD.


----------



## Loulou2002 (5 January 2011)

OMG! what a sicko! I actually cant believe i've just read this!


----------



## pip6 (5 January 2011)

With reference to logistics & the size of member etc, the incidents I knew they used one arm in the mare & the other hand on themselves (outside the mare). As such the mare would have been very aware of what was going on.


----------



## Caz89 (5 January 2011)

I'm suprised he didn't get seriously injured by one of the horses which is a shame!! I know if he even tried to go near my boy he would have kicked him through the stable wall.... sick sick man


----------



## turkana (5 January 2011)

Groom42 said:



			Without doubt it is against all perceptions of "normality", and most "normal" people would agree that this individual needs some sort of help. However disgusting we find it.... and it IS .... The horses will not be mentally traumatised by relating it to a "rape" or other sexual act. It turns our stomachs because we can reason - horses don't. Please don't misunderstand me, I in no way condone what has been done, and if it were any of my animals, I would be horrified.  However, there are far worse crimes that offfenders DON'T get custodial sentences for, which IMO they SHOULD.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with you here, as horrible as this offence is, you can't begin to compare the effects that a human rape victim will suffer with the effects on these horses. I know a few victims of sexual abuse and they all suffer real long term damage which lasts for many years, I can't see these horses suffering the same degree of trauma.

Unless they were phycally injured & suffered pain as a result,  I don't think they will suffer any long term damage as a result of this weirdo's actions.

Mares who go through artificial insemination & embryo transfer get sexually interferred with, without their consent, do people really think they suffer as a result? Although we know there is a difference; from the point of view of the horse they would be very similar experiences.


----------



## Yorkshire dumpling (5 January 2011)

Groom42 said:



			Without doubt it is against all perceptions of "normality", and most "normal" people would agree that this individual needs some sort of help. However disgusting we find it.... and it IS .... The horses will not be mentally traumatised by relating it to a "rape" or other sexual act. It turns our stomachs because we can reason - horses don't. Please don't misunderstand me, I in no way condone what has been done, and if it were any of my animals, I would be horrified.  However, there are far worse crimes that offfenders DON'T get custodial sentences for, which IMO they SHOULD.
		
Click to expand...

while i agree a horse doesnt know what rape is, i would disagree that would not be traumatised by it. horses have to trust there owners and the people that handle them, and i think these horses will be a little more guarded now. i dont mean to cause a debate or whatever but, i think (but very much hope i am wrong) the horse will feel uncomfortable when people go near there back end for a while. the horse would know it is not right and as it is a stranger they would trust them less anyway. some horses find it very uncomfortable when a professional vet does it, so someone not knowing what they are doing ,so to speak, must have been very uncomfortable for them.

my filly had a internal examination a few months back and since then, although i am her mum she still doesnt fully trust me near her private areas like she would have done before. but slowly she is getting better.
i know you dont mean it as offensive or something. and you are right about far worse crimes being done with lesser sentences. but this man should have got a lot longer sentence. xx


----------



## Fairynuff (5 January 2011)

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????''''''''''''


----------



## Seahorse (5 January 2011)

kerilli said:



			a senior policeman told me years ago that this is much commoner than we think. he'd headed a major surveillance campaign after a girl tending her pony was molested, and apparently the hidden coppers saw a surprising number of men regularly interfering with horses.   
tbh, i'm not sanctioning it at all, God forbid, BUT for the horse how is it that different to a rectal examination which a vet does, where they put their whole arm in? that CANNOT be comfortable either. I doubt a mare can feel a man's *****! the thing is, we train our horses to put up with whatever we choose to do to them, we expect them to accept a vet sticking heaven-knows-what inside them, a horse isn't to know that a man isn't supposed to do that.
he's sick and needs help but maybe i'm alone in thinking "thank heavens he did it to a horse - which probably couldn't feel it, and has no emotional trauma, no shame, etc - and not to a child..."
I am NOT defending him though, the sicko needs help.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you.


----------



## Queenbee (5 January 2011)

I have only just read this and whilst reading through all the replies I must admit I have had the odd giggle at some of the responses.  However, I am quite shocked that people are actually likening this to, veterinary examinations, or breeding, AI etc.  I a furious tbh that some of you are actually saying that because potentially there is no psycological damage or internal damage it may not be that bad!  The simple facts are as follows:

Examinations, AI and Natural breeding are infact done for some 'normal' purpose, examinations normally have some medical basis and the animals welfare at heart, none of these are done for 'sexual gratification' by sick people.  The man in question was ABUSING a horse, it does not matter whether it was a horse, sheep, child, adult or labrador... he was abusing it for his own sick kicks.  He can be as sick as he likes in my book, if he doesn't want to ask for consent then he can go use an inanimate object but not a living breathing animal, this is ABUSE.  If a child goes into the doctors and gets touched inappropriately by the doctor but has no physical or psychological trauma from the event because they do not know that the process was wrong, does that negate the abuse?  NO IT DOESN'T!

It is true that in america this is more common, but it is still infact illeagal in most states, I believe there are three states where it is not, the general consensus of opinion is that the sick freaks will congregate there, sort of like ghettoing them.  The only Jerry Springer show never to have been aired due to being deemed to contraversial was infact about a man and his horse (I will leave you to fill in the gaps on the subject matter!)  It doesn't actually matter how common this is, it is still wrong


----------



## jhoward (5 January 2011)

queenbee said:



			I have only just read this and whilst reading through all the replies I must admit I have had the odd giggle at some of the responses.  However, I am quite shocked that people are actually likening this to, veterinary examinations, or breeding, AI etc.  I a furious tbh that some of you are actually saying that because potentially there is no psycological damage or internal damage it may not be that bad!  The simple facts are as follows:

Examinations, AI and Natural breeding are infact done for some 'normal' purpose, examinations normally have some medical basis and the animals welfare at heart, none of these are done for 'sexual gratification' by sick people.  The man in question was ABUSING a horse, it does not matter whether it was a horse, sheep, child, adult or labrador... he was abusing it for his own sick kicks.  He can be as sick as he likes in my book, if he doesn't want to ask for consent then he can go use an inanimate object but not a living breathing animal, this is ABUSE.  If a child goes into the doctors and gets touched inappropriately by the doctor but has no physical or psychological trauma from the event because they do not know that the process was wrong, does that negate the abuse?  NO IT DOESN'T!

It is true that in america this is more common, but it is still infact illeagal in most states, I believe there are three states where it is not, the general consensus of opinion is that the sick freaks will congregate there, sort of like ghettoing them.  The only Jerry Springer show never to have been aired due to being deemed to contraversial was infact about a man and his horse (I will leave you to fill in the gaps on the subject matter!)  It doesn't actually matter how common this is, it is still wrong  

Click to expand...

there was an american program about it.. there was a couple that bought minutre ponies and used to liturally bend over and get mounted, the woman had scars on her neck where the stallion had bit her. 

there was also one guy that saw horse parts just as to him other men saw womans parts..


----------



## MrsHutt (5 January 2011)

turkana said:



			This is nothing like as bad as raping a person, many rape victims suffer terrible anguish, I dont expect these horses will suffer long term mental health issues as a result of this.

If he was having sex with them I dont suppose he did any internal damage, unless hes got a very big willy.

I agree that he is a weird & a creep but as sexual offences go this is one of the more minor ones.
		
Click to expand...

I would not put this anywhere near on a par with a person being raped, but I think it is pretty disgusting, myself.  It also doesn't say anywhere that it was his 'willy' that was used to commit the act!!  I have heard of cases where large bits of wood (fence posts?) were used.  I think that would do some damage.

As well as it being illegal, it is generally considered to be a 'crime against nature'.  Also, although the horse didn't 'consent' - was it able to?


----------



## Fairynuff (5 January 2011)

I did try to C and P but it was too long. Please take the time to read. It is not a new 'thing' and I doubt very much that it will cease to exist. As humans we can choose how to act and to be honest the act of having sex with an animal or the act of killing an animal for pleasure (hunting?) isn't too far removed from the other...but its okay to chase and kill...thats tradition...eh?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoophilia
now awaiting the blitz.


----------



## Fairynuff (5 January 2011)

try googling 'zoophilia'. Its amazing what comes up!


----------



## Pedantic (5 January 2011)

I don't condone people feeding my horse without permission, so someone abusing my horse in "any" other way is a big no no, if I caught anyone abusing my horse, in way whatsoever, whether he knew he was being abused is irrelevant,  I would most likely kick the crap out of them


----------



## pixi (5 January 2011)

flamehead said:



			I know its sick, but were any of the horses actually harmed or distressed?
		
Click to expand...

ye the was a chap caught doing sexual things at telford where he worked with horses .yo was aware he hade a reputation but it was 3 years till he was caught with  his trousers down .but quote were these horses actually hurt if a man hade his full lenth of are up a mare or a gelding fisting her inside useing his are as a horses penus do you think this would dsistress her yes harm yes madically yes ,this guy was not arrested at it would cause a bad reputation for the buisness ,but every horse owner locally is aware of him .if you are based locally n want his details pm me ill be happy to let you know who he is as i hade a suspition he was molesting mine


----------



## brucea (5 January 2011)

try googling 'zoophilia'. Its amazing what comes up!
		
Click to expand...

I wish I hadnt looked. Thanks for that. 

I need to pour Milton in my ear now to flush my brain.


----------



## pixi (5 January 2011)

turkana said:



			This is nothing like as bad as raping a person, many rape victims suffer terrible anguish, I dont expect these horses will suffer long term mental health issues as a result of this.

If he was having sex with them I dont suppose he did any internal damage, unless hes got a very big willy.

I agree that he is a weird & a creep but as sexual offences go this is one of the more minor ones.
		
Click to expand...

long term mental damage hum if a gelding was constantly being fisted up the rectum  night after night n the owner noticed he started to kick out at her n bit at her when she was behind him what do you think .even a rupterd bowl may occure .a mare could suffer a prolapsed womb internal ripping n bruseing ,they dont use there willys they use there arm n masturbate wilst pretending to use the arm as a willy picture your horse locked in his or her stable n a perv going to them when they fancied a w..k.ive hade it done to my horses n beleive me it did cause mentall issues as it did to a few horses on the yard he worked at


----------



## AndySpooner (6 January 2011)

Unfortunately, the sexual abuse of animals, is quite a common offence here in the UK as well as all over the world, I don't think that any one nation can be deemed any worse than another in this respect.

Its not just horses that are targeted for this sort of perversion, all farm animals, poultry and dogs are all involved.

A woman was convicted and sentenced at Manchester Crown Court a few years ago for having sex with a shetland stallion and a dog. The offences were uncovered when her husband was found selling videos of the acts. She turned up at court wearing a leopard skin coat, which I thought was really taking the mick.

Obviously, people involved in this type of offence, need to be imprisoned, both as a deterrant and a punishment, but also, as it is a serious mental disorder often seen in psychopaths some form of treatment.


----------



## Oldenburg (6 January 2011)

Its made me feel sick poor horse!!

He needs his b*ll*cks chopping of the sicko!!


----------



## TallyHo123 (6 January 2011)

Horrible! Hope he gets what he deserves. It's a strange strange world.


----------



## BSJAlove (6 January 2011)

the horse might not be effected, and the horse might not have know what he was doing as such. but the bloke knew what he was doing. and its wrong on SOO many levels. i feel sick. lock him up.


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 January 2011)

How horrible and very sickening behaviuor.Ewwwwwwwww.This perverted  B***** needs  to be put in a mental hospital and kept under lock and key and never let out,whilst at it,chop his bits off so that if he does get out he cant do any harm to horses again.
Disgusting ,pity the horse didnt give him a good kick in the head.


----------



## TarrSteps (6 January 2011)

Cazza525 said:



			Jeffrey Dahmer (serial killer in USA) Frequently assaulted animals.

Freud would have a field day......
		
Click to expand...

That's just being alarmist.  Serial rapists/killers who "start" on animals do so with the intention of torturing them and intentionally causing them pain and suffering - that's how they get their kicks, not the actual act of sex - so not at all the case here.  

As far as people having sex with farm animals . . . um, that's not exactly an uncommon idea, is it?  How many jokes are there about it? (A pretty good indicator, since jokes rely on common knowledge.)  And horses are a particular case, historically and socially.

None of which excuses him nor mitigates the need to sort him out in whatever way we currently deem socially acceptable.  And no one should be able to harm an animal in any way for their own ends and get away with it.  (Although that's a can of worms . . . ) But the idea that this is some one off and his next stop will be the local primary school doesn't have much basis in reality.

As far as it being "more common in America" - cite your stats, people.   I'd be very surprised if that's true and in North American we're always told that abusing/harming (slashing etc.) horses is actually more common in the UK, rooted in your horsey culture.   I'm not saying this it true but it's such human nature to say, "Ooh, those sick people do it but never US!"   Apparently not true.   There was both a semi-documentary made about the subject and a movie based on a specific case made about it, which probably made for a bit more open discussion but I know people with stories from Germany, New Zealand, South Africa etc so I don't think it's an American thing . . .


----------



## Fairynuff (6 January 2011)

pixi said:



			long term mental damage hum if a gelding was constantly being fisted up the rectum  night after night n the owner noticed he started to kick out at her n bit at her when she was behind him what do you think .even a rupterd bowl may occure .a mare could suffer a prolapsed womb internal ripping n bruseing ,they dont use there willys they use there arm n masturbate wilst pretending to use the arm as a willy picture your horse locked in his or her stable n a perv going to them when they fancied a w..k.ive hade it done to my horses n beleive me it did cause mentall issues as it did to a few horses on the yard he worked at
		
Click to expand...

Pixi, your description is rather 'colourful'...calm down before you do yourself some damage! I doubt very much that a mare would suffer a prolapsed womb although tearing, bruising and bacterial infections are more likely to occur. I also find it difficult to believe that a gelding would allow rectal 'palpation' as a regular occurance. My vet likes them tied up like parcels before he risks himself (obviously, he does rectal palpations for his living). Would you like a nice cup of tea?


----------



## Queenbee (6 January 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			That's just being alarmist.  Serial rapists/killers who "start" on animals do so with the intention of torturing them and intentionally causing them pain and suffering - that's how they get their kicks, not the actual act of sex - so not at all the case here.  

As far as people having sex with farm animals . . . um, that's not exactly an uncommon idea, is it?  How many jokes are there about it? (A pretty good indicator, since jokes rely on common knowledge.)  And horses are a particular case, historically and socially.

None of which excuses him nor mitigates the need to sort him out in whatever way we currently deem socially acceptable.  And no one should be able to harm an animal in any way for their own ends and get away with it.  (Although that's a can of worms . . . ) But the idea that this is some one off and his next stop will be the local primary school doesn't have much basis in reality.

As far as it being "more common in America" - cite your stats, people.   I'd be very surprised if that's true and in North American we're always told that abusing/harming (slashing etc.) horses is actually more common in the UK, rooted in your horsey culture.   I'm not saying this it true but it's such human nature to say, "Ooh, those sick people do it but never US!"   Apparently not true.   There was both a semi-documentary made about the subject and a movie based on a specific case made about it, which probably made for a bit more open discussion but I know people with stories from Germany, New Zealand, South Africa etc so I don't think it's an American thing . . .
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mean to say it was more common (was just using the wording of another memeber)  what I meant was 'more recognised'.  I believe what they have done is made it illeagal in all states bar three so that in theory people who commit such acts as beastiality and zoophillia will congregate there.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (6 January 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			he shouldn't be 'put away for life', he needs help. So easy to spout off without thinking things through. This isn't an isolated case and a prison sentence isn't going to help anyone.
Lets all take a deep breath before we virtually hang this ill person!
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid I disagree.  If this person can do this to animals, he may also be inclined to attack people too.  He is obviously more mentally deranged than I can even comprehend and I think it's in everyone's best interest if he is locked up!


----------



## Seahorse (6 January 2011)

When I lived in Lincolnshire there was a bloke down the road from us that had been caught having sex with a chicken!
I've often wondered how on earth that would be possible unless he was particularly 'small' in that area...


----------



## Denzil Penwerthy (6 January 2011)

Seriously sex with a chicken - jesus almighty!!

There was a guy near me who was caught having sex with horses and he put wellies on them first to stop them running away, i know they all need help but............if I found out someone had done that to my baby I would be at them with a lunge whip!


----------



## tweedette (6 January 2011)

Did you ever see the documentary of the guy in America who perved on horses, he actually wanted to marry the one he finally bought!! how sick is that


----------



## pixi (6 January 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			Pixi, your description is rather 'colourful'...calm down before you do yourself some damage! I doubt very much that a mare would suffer a prolapsed womb although tearing, bruising and bacterial infections are more likely to occur. I also find it difficult to believe that a gelding would allow rectal 'palpation' as a regular occurance. My vet likes them tied up like parcels before he risks himself (obviously, he does rectal palpations for his living). Would you like a nice cup of tea?
		
Click to expand...

ok dear ill put it to you stright he actually molested my shetland gelding,it made the pony mentally scared i couldnt get by his back end n he started kicking me no one said about rectal palputation. 3 horses hes  been suspected of visiting have died of a strange colic .i found head collars n lead ropes he left at my stables he must have used to tie him up with so dont patronise me please .maybee you would like a person not qualified to give a horse a rectal exam push his arm up your horse n fist f,,,ked to put it bluntly get the picture  it. me personally was not amused the police have him on a list of possible animal sex offenders but the horse couldnt make a statment n his boss lied to cover up for him haveing the items found at mine bet he wishes he didnt after he was caught doing the same to his horses .would you like a cup of tea dear because if it happend to your horses im sure you would look at it diffrently or maybee your more libral minded than me n think it each to his own


----------



## Fairynuff (7 January 2011)

Pixi, Im sorry re your pony but to be honest, I find your way of describing 'things' rather repulsive and makes me wonder if you are enjoying yourself!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (7 January 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			Pixi, Im sorry re your pony but to be honest, I find your way of describing 'things' rather repulsive and makes me wonder if you are enjoying yourself!
		
Click to expand...

....perhaps, because the act is repulsive? . To suggest she gets pleasure from describing the incident regarding her pony, is repulsive and offensive.


----------



## Fairynuff (7 January 2011)

Bloomin Christmas Again said:



			....perhaps, because the act is repulsive? . To suggest she gets pleasure from describing the incident regarding her pony, is repulsive and offensive.
		
Click to expand...

who rattled your cage??
There are many ways to describe what 'happened' without using language and terms more suited some cheap and nasty porn mag. I think we are all basically able to immagine what goes on without Pixi having to 'fill in the colours'. As I said, it make ME wonder .....


----------



## pixi (7 January 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			Pixi, Im sorry re your pony but to be honest, I find your way of describing 'things' rather repulsive and makes me wonder if you are enjoying yourself!
		
Click to expand...

you know i put it that way to get throught to you the seriousness of what these weirdos really do to horses not discribing things as repulsivness trouth,as you seem to have the idea thats its no big deal,it dont harm the horses .enjoying my self im not going to rise to you any more as you wind me up my dear go n have a nice cupa tea you stay in your fairy world


----------



## Fairynuff (7 January 2011)

pixi said:



			you know i put it that way to get throught to you the seriousness of what these weirdos really do to horses not discribing things as repulsivness trouth,as you seem to have the idea thats its no big deal,it dont harm the horses .enjoying my self im not going to rise to you any more as you wind me up my dear go n have a nice cupa tea you stay in your fairy world
		
Click to expand...

try putting it in English or at least use 'spellcheck'.


----------



## Harrihorses (7 January 2011)

This is the so sick it saddened me so much nice to see the police have actually caught the culprit and name and shamed


----------



## GODRULESDAWORLD (7 January 2011)

chickens n horses eh? I knew a bloke that sh****d a camel before well he reckoned he did in anyways I never seen him tho


----------



## pixi (7 January 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			try putting it in English or at least use 'spellcheck'.
		
Click to expand...

sarcasum is the lowest form of whitt n im not botherd about my spelling your just a arrogant sarcastic my dear go n have a cup of tea


----------

